# Best life jacket for watersports?



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys, any ideas for life jacket for Vizslas?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We use the Salus Skippy dog vest for canoe tripping. Fits the boy comfortably and breaths well. Well made product.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AcT - look 4 a life Vest thats fits U - out of the box - put the pups - in the water - they do float - Vests - I have several - when duck hunting - pick the 1 that keeps his core temp up- now on your side - get a vest that has side handels 2 lift the pup into the boat !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be paying attention to this thread, as we bought a boat for the bays at the end of last year. Cash has vests for hunting, some with flotation, and some without. But they are camo for hunting, and keeping him warm, not for riding across a bay. I will want highly visible, and more flotation for that.
You also need to take into account that dogs can overheat in the hot summer, and a vest made to hold in heat will not be the best choice. 
Its been years since I worked with Cash on getting in, and out of a boat. Going to need to do a refresher course before were in open water.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I will try to find a better photo (I'm out of town but had this saved on my computer). The Salus jacket is sold in blue and orange. I got the orange for high visibility. We wanted a jacket for both canoe tripping and weekend boating at our cottage. This jacket I find very flexible, and because the top piece is separate from the belly piece it fits our big chested boy perfectly (no chafing even when wearing it on portage trails). He lays down in the canoe or boat comfortably with it on. It also has two handles on the top (handles are essential). The design is quite open compared to the other models I looked at and Aspen does not overheat wearing it. It is more money than other jackets, but for us it is worth every penny. In the one photo the side piece should overlap the chest piece - I'll blame the hubby for that.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I've heard great things about the Ruffwear life jacket from friends that take their V's boating. They warned me against cheaper ones - the handle on top of some of the other brands (for pulling them out of the water, etc.) often rip with their weight I guess. I plan on getting our weimaraner a Ruffwear one this summer if she starts swimming (she's water obsessed but it hasn't been warm enough to take her to ponds yet).


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I love Ruffwear - we have their Palisades Pack, boots, etc (and their customer service is amazing). 

However, I looked at their lifejacket and found it was far more rigid than the Salus jacket, and didn't like how high it went up on the neck. Not a big deal if your dog is mostly walking around freely in it, but for us in a canoe I need him to be comfortable lying in the bottom of the canoe. 

My other concern was if you need to use the handles one the back to haul your dog out of the water and into the boat the design of the Ruffwear jacket pulls up on the neck, where the Salus jack fits more like a harness so I don't worry about the hubby picking up our 65lb boy with the handles. Something else to consider.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm loooking to do some canoe trips, and mire waterborn things this summer. Hunt in the fall..


----------

